# Withe tiny stuff in my tank



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear all, 
i have some Withe tiny stuff which are hard are populating in my tank, anyone knows what is it and how can i get raid of them?!
thank you in advance


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

If you send a picture it would be easier to help you. Here is a good link of all SW things that grow in your tank with pics. Maybe you can identify it yourself.

http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/132956-the-ultimate-id-thread-before-you-post-whats-this-look-here/

Good luck


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you, i ill take a picture and put it up.


----------



## mokrytzki (Dec 25, 2015)

Your profile is empty. Saltwater? Pics would help as stated already. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

it's a saltwater and here are the pictures


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

i am not sure how to attached the pictures, can you see them?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

withe?
do you mean 'white'?


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes , I meant white.


----------



## mokrytzki (Dec 25, 2015)

Pictures didn't come through on my end. Sounds like it could be a filter feeder of sorts. I had an outbreak of pineapple sponges. If it is a filter feeder than its usually a good sign that your tank is in the right direction. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for three info


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If they are hard white lumps about 1mm in size they are copepods and are really good. Just guessing as I can't see photos either. Pods are the micro culture of your tank. You want them.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Aran

Could not see your pics sorry. Is this what you have? 
Check link

http://www.lionfishlair.com/hitchhiker/spirorbis.shtml

If it is it is Spirorbis and it is harmless

Spirorbis: HARMLESS
Tiny while calcareous worms, that mostly will develop in the dark areas. Filter feeders and a sign your tank is doing well, very common.
Posted Image


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

seems like it. but they are very small, do i need to do any thing? thx


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Finally i managed to add pictures, please let me know what should i do? thank you guys!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Looks like SPIRORBIS*

Here is what I got from Nanoreef.com

Spirorbis: HARMLESS
Tiny while calcareous worms, that mostly will develop in the dark areas. Filter feeders and a sign your tank is doing well, very common.

I have them in my tank as well when I first started and then all of a sudden they disappeared one day. Just have a few here and there in my back chamber (AIO) tank. They even grew on my heater.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Spirorbid's... Harmless, you can scrape them off if you want. I have tons in my overflow box/

Edit... Cichlidrookie and I must be on the same brain wave... posting the answer at the exact same time


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks again, now i feel relief


----------

